# Wanted Artist for Webcomic



## Mangasama (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay, this is sort of out of my line. I've been scripting comics since the '90s (LARK & KEY, JUSTICE ON HIGH, HAVOC, INC. etc.), but am considering doing a brief, test web comic using an older animation TV pilot script I worked submitted to a contest. CAPTAIN DESTINY concerns a self-delusional, painfully gung-ho (also painfully destructive) would-be hero and his slightly offbeat crew.

I'm looking for an artist who can deliver possibly 20-30 pages of material.

For anyone interested, I currently have the TV pitch linked on the front page lof my FA page. It's not panel-formatted at this point, but that's fairly simple for me.

Anyone interested, let me know.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 12, 2010)

Kinda like Brock Sampson?

I like where this is going.


----------



## Mangasama (Mar 14, 2010)

<misses the reference> ??


----------



## Smelge (Mar 15, 2010)

Venture Brothers. He was their bodyguard for ages.

Big tough guy who is needlessly violent, yet in keeping with the show being all about failure.


Go watch it.


----------

